# Just curious, who's got the biggest gu



## Scott_k (Mar 14, 2013)

Tyson since his last vet visit. ( had a bad tail shed issue) in early dec 2012. He was 49 & 3/4 inches and 16 lbs.


----------



## donkeybuff (Mar 14, 2013)

Scott_k said:


> Tyson since his last vet visit. ( had a bad tail shed issue) in early dec 2012. He was 49 & 3/4 inches and 16 lbs.



Wow! Where did you get him?


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 14, 2013)

I got him from lll reptile in dec 2010. Don't know the breeder though.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry off topic for this thread but I would love to see pictures of your pug mix. My mom had a bear coat shar pei and a pug when I was growing up and I often wondered what their babies would look like. 

Anyway, 16 lbs?! Sarah has a massive extreme, I think it's Midgard. How old is your tegu? I see your sig says 2011 but you mentioned getting him in 2010. Guru has some good length but he's not big weight wise.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah midgard is above 25 lbs i belive lol he is huge


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 15, 2013)

I got him at the end 2010. Mid December, it's easier for me to round up to 2011.


----------



## chriswizz (Mar 15, 2013)

my blue tegu is 54" & still growing, but hes not a heavy weight, hes quite slim for a gue.



[/img]


----------



## Dubya (Mar 15, 2013)

Tommylee22 has a pretty big tegu for it's age.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 15, 2013)

I personally like George's weight Chris, I think most of the large tegus I see are pretty overweight but he looks nice.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 15, 2013)

Sarah and rose have the laregest tegus I have seen (and I got too hold roses male tonga) all I have is a puny lil 4'+ extreme lol compared to midgard and tonga
[attachment=6639]
[attachment=6640]


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll have to measure and weight Rex, hes a big boy!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 15, 2013)

Renske has a big blue, too.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 15, 2013)

chriswizz said:


> my blue tegu is 54" & still growing, but hes not a heavy weight, hes quite slim for a gue.
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



A lot here are really fat. Gwangi is medium. I seriously doubt many wild tegus would be as fat as some here. Your guy looks great.


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 15, 2013)

Dubya, you calling my baby fat. Jk. I totally understand what you are saying. Captive tegus have an unlimited amount of food it's not like in the wild where they have to take what they can get. I also want to note that I started the tread just to see how big different tegus can get. I thought my guy was big then heard about Midgard and was blown away. Anyways, in my pics Tyson just ate so he looks fat. His belly isn't normally that big. Keep the stats coming. I think it would be good for people prospecting to buy a gu and be able to know that an extreme will get bigger than a red. Or a blue might be longer than a black and white but not have the weight.


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 15, 2013)

Kirby's still a baby only 9 months but right at 3' and about 4-7lbs he gets tones of exercise so stays lean. I also think most captive tegus are over weight.

[attachment=6645]


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 15, 2013)

Extremes get no larger than reds, black and whites, or blues. All have the same size potential in my opinion.


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought reds where a larger species. The rest are the same species so I can see your point there but reds are actually different species


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say that I have not noticed an overall difference size wise by any of the separate "species", "divisions", whatever you want to call them. Most male reds I've seen are around 4 feet, as are most black and whites, blues, and extremes. I have seen exceptions up to 5 feet in all the "species" besides reds which I have not seen a documented case of one over 50 or so inches. Females are obviously smaller in all of the "species".


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 15, 2013)

Gotcha! Just what I had heard haha!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ive seen some monster reds....


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 16, 2013)

[attachment=6646]Yes Renske Blue is the biggest male Blue I have ever seen. Rose Tonga is a big guy. My midgard is pretty big too.


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 16, 2013)

sarefina said:


> Yes Renske Blue is the biggest male Blue I have ever seen. Rose Tonga is a big guy. My midgard is pretty big too.



YOU own Midgard?!?!?!?!

I saw one of your videos a long time ago when I was looking at getting a Gu, and it made me not get an Extreme. People kept saying they were the largest. I looked at the same video several times the past month too! I've always wondered who you are and if you were on a Tegu forum!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 16, 2013)

Yuppers I am on the forum. Is this a bad thing that my video made you not want to get one??????


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 16, 2013)

_This thread is null and void without proof  . Without proof its all hear say. Proof being recent pics with a tape measure for length and a scale for weight. Even then in most cases a video would be better since pics these days can easily be altered. The bath tub pic doesn‘t really help since not all tubs are the same size or length. _


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yup!!!^^^ Exactly. I can claim my guys 5 feet long and 30 lbs but if I actually tried to prove it it'd become obvious that he's only about 42-45 inches in length and well under 20 lbs. Let's add pics next to tape measures and on scales for proof to this thread!


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 16, 2013)

I started the tread to give me an idea of how big different tegus get. And you are right bubblz it's null and void with out some proof of actual measurement next to the tegu. Hopefully people will just tell the truth and not lie about it.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 16, 2013)

Gwangi is 12 1/2 feet long and 600lbs right now.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well dubya it's not quite fair for you to post since we all strive to have lizards as big as yours.... haha ;p


----------



## Dubya (Mar 16, 2013)

Uh, I will try to prove it once I save up enough for a tape measure. He looks kinda big though.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 17, 2013)

;p ...


----------

